# Pick Out The Color For My Next Theme!



## prash (Oct 9, 2011)

The hardest part of making a theme is the original planning stages, where I find color palettes to use and finding colors that:

1) Go together well
2) show up on devices nicely and provide proper contrast
3) Can match various wallpapers already made so someone does not have to create all new wallpapers for them.

For this I use a site called ColourLovers.com, from here you can create a custom palettes from your own colors or explore ones people already made (http://www.colourlov...s/all-time/meta)

Example palettes from their 'most loved of all time' section:









For an example of how this works, something like http://www.colourlov...7848/El_Encanto led the the Chroma Theme (https://market.andro...d=sh.pra.chroma) and TheBluesAbide (https://market.andro...a.TheBluesAbide) resulted from TheDude picking out and making a palette on the site as well.

*Here is where you (yes you RootzWiki member) come in.* Basically my taste in color palettes are usually very colorful and high contrast stuff. Stuff that most normal people tend not to use for being too out there. I need your help to find/create some awesome color combinations of at least 4-5 colors. They must match my criteria listed up top. Just post links or screenshots/images in this thread and I'll take a look around to see what people are liking.

If something catches my eye and others love it as well, I'll try to make a theme around it.

tl;dr - oooh shiny colors


----------



## lovellkid (Jul 17, 2011)

Giant Goldfish gets my vote... Looks good!


----------



## ~~Tito~~ (Oct 28, 2011)

Giant Gold fish has a nice balancing contrast with eye appealing colors, I say do that.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

I like hey hey hey & street lights...something without green...


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I like let them eat cake!

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## prash (Oct 9, 2011)

Keep in mind that screenshot above is just for reference as to what sort of color combos can be used, I'm open to ANY sort of palettes, so if you create one that you dont see on that list please feel free to share. I'm looking for something a lot of people will agree on, or if not, something just awesomely eyecatching


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

How about this one http://www.colorcombos.com/color-scheme-125.html


----------

